# SS report 9-2



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Mighty Red-Fin hosted a fine crew Sunday, Mark, Addison, Hunter, and Luke.
They made for a great time on the water. Being active and young I decided that trolling small crank baits would be a good thing to do.
It sure was too, right away the kids started putting nice white bass in the boat.
Every fish was a blast, they were having fun and it was contagious. 

If you fished anywhere close to us that morning I'm sure you heard the hooting and hollering.
We were having fun!
Dad didn't get to catch many as the crew did need some assistance fighting and landing the fish.


In short order, from 7:00 to 9:40, they put 80 white bass in the cooler, most over 12" and plenty of 13" and some 14" fish.
Rain and some questionable weather sent us in early but they had caught the fish. We took the kids to their dock and went back out for a while.

Being a new lake house owner and new to the lake I took Mark around some safe routes and showed him a few other spots before we called it a day.


See you on the water.


SS


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Boy Loy, that will keep you young.....and wore out. I sure miss fishing with those kids of mine when they were that age.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

A trip, they will remember...


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great group you had. I went out and was going to fish but after listening to your crew I just laughed and watched the show of those kids putting in fish and hollering the entire time. Loved seeing the kids having such a good time. They had Loy on his feet the whole time taking fish off. Great job Loy thatâ€™s what fishing is all about.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Loy. Always a blast watching the kids catching fish. They will remember this trip with you.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

This may be the best report all year, 3 young ones catching a limit of white bass, not much can top that. Great job sir. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> Way to go Loy. Always a blast watching the kids catching fish. They will remember this trip with you.


Matt a 2cool thanks to you for sharing the tips you do for folks on the board.
Yesterday's fishing was a classic day that fit one of those styles you showed me years ago and it was perfect.

It kept them engaged in something they had to focus on to get the reward of catching a fish, but was not overwhelming.

I'm sure glad too, because they were about to dismantle the boat if I didn't get them busy catching fish fast!
They were terrific kids and when we got their energy focused on fishing they were darn good fishermen.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Job Loy, I enjoyed that report, Carol walked by and asked what I was smiling about. I told her Loy had a boat full of kids catching a boat load of fish. She said, "good for him, tell him hi". I agree that is one of the best reports I've seen all year.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job Loy. Those kids look really happy and will remember this trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Fishing with kids and grandkids*

I too have had the great pleasure and lasting memories of fishing with Loy and Johnny! My two sons in their 40's and my only grandson Jaden a year or so ago! Two boats and two great guides, and as we 'all recall' Jaden caught the biggest and the most'! Memories that never fade!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## marksmu2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Loy - we really had a great time! You did an exceptional job both putting us on the fish and keeping my herd entertained...My kids are EXTREMELY active, and into everything...whether its the buttons on the boat, the go-pro, a tackle box, cooler, filet knife, the plugs keeping us afloat...you name it, they will touch it. Luckily we were catching fish so fast they didn't have time to sink us!

Kids and I had an awesome time, and made some lifelong memories. I know we are probably much higher maintenance group than most people are used to! Really appreciate the trip!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was my pleasure!
Come back with Hunter when you can and we will jig them up next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Loy, I have made several trips with kids and they really enjoy this method of catching. Keeps them busy.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job Loy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I seen those little ones coming down to your boat at the dock and could just see the excitement and energy. Iâ€™m sure they kept you on your toes and hearing Johnny talk about them from afar hooping and hollering you know it was a good time. Great report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is pile their of fish 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice, seeing kiddos having fun. Nice Job!


----------

